# Hobart 310 Slicer



## taylors bricko (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I have recently come across a great old slicer, a hobart model 310 but i am having a heck of a time tracking down any info at all on this machine. No pictures, no manual, not so much as proof the thing was even made.

My question is have any of you come across on of these?

Please help,

Jamie


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 29, 2013)

I tried to look at this 410 a while ago but the sharpener was missing. It would have been over $200 to purchase a sharpener.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142456/hobart-slicer


----------



## taylors bricko (Jul 29, 2013)

This is like the unicorn of Hobart slicers. I called Hobart and they had ZERO info on the 310 but did have an archived document on the model 311 last printed in 1938. I guess that puts the model 310 as even older. I am not sure if the 310 was a limited time mfg or just few of them sold or survived but a 70 or so year old slicer that still works is insane considering we have burned up two modern light duty commercial slicers in a year. Thanks for your input.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the 310?


----------



## taylors bricko (Jul 29, 2013)

hey woodcutter,

Yes i just posted some in my album in the the profile.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't run into that slicer before, but I like it!


----------



## taylors bricko (Jul 29, 2013)

lol you and anyone else in the civilized world. I Love it. It was in BAD shape. The rail would not move, the switch had seezed up, and the cutting thickness adjustment was stuck. I cleaned it just a little and studied on it for a few hours till i got my nerve up and plugged it in. Now this machine is at least 70 years old, has been kept in an outside garage for over a decade and made its way to Alabama from New York by way of Huston and came right to life with no noise of vibration. I am speculating alot on this but i suspect the machine was made for a limited time. Just looking at other models I noticed the meat press assembly is on the opposite side of the 310 and the meat cradle has a small "lip" at the front.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know if you had a chance to browse this thread, it is a good one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121977/vintage-hobart-slicer-restoration/40


----------



## daz6x6 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys,I just joined this forum hoping you guys may be able to help me with a little info. I recently came across a hobart model 311. It seems to be in pretty good condition. It is missing the top blade gaurd and the switch lever is broken. However all you have to do is plug it in and it works perfectly.  When I got it, it was difficult to pish the slide and almost impossible to move the thickness lever. Everything was covered with very thick very old grease. I cleaned everything and got all the grease out. Now I am wanting to sell it off. I don't know what the value of this machine is. It also weighs a 102 pounds, so shipping would be outrageous.  Any info would be greatfully appreciated. Also I can be contacted at 208-941-7328.  I live near Boise ID. Thank you in advance.


----------



## giovann111 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello, I just recently picked up a Hobart slicer model 310. I would love to see a picture of it to compare it with mine. I think its missing a few things on the sliding part. Thanks


----------



## Michelle Rushing (Nov 3, 2020)

giovann111 said:


> Hello, I just recently picked up a Hobart slicer model 310. I would love to see a picture of it to compare it with mine. I think its missing a few things on the sliding part. Thanks


How much repairs did you have to make to the model 310 & if it's ok to inquire, what did it set you back ?


----------



## Michelle Rushing (Nov 3, 2020)

taylors bricko said:


> This is like the unicorn of Hobart slicers. I called Hobart and they had ZERO info on the 310 but did have an archived document on the model 311 last printed in 1938. I guess that puts the model 310 as even older. I am not sure if the 310 was a limited time mfg or just few of them sold or survived but a 70 or so year old slicer that still works is insane considering we have burned up two modern light duty commercial slicers in a year. Thanks for your input.


I have one that's in great working condition.   How would I find a value or a price I should ask for it?


----------

